# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Cfare eshte win32?

## erlindaa

Cfare eshte win32?
Me eshte mbushur kompjuteri me kte gjene Win32 Rootkit-gen dhe Win32  :e mira/e keqja: indspark -A ..Me eshte ngadalesuar kompjuteri dhe ka filluar te beje zhurme...Kush di ndonje gje per kete te me thote ndonje llaf cte bej?..E scanovame antivirus a duhet ti fshij keto gjerat e infektuara apo cte bej me to...??.

----------


## Harakiri

Win32 eshte mjedisi ku programet e tua funksionojne. Ne vetvete ajo fjale eshte neutrale. Pastaj rootkits jane malware qe te cajne koken. Ma ha mendja i ke marre duke instaluar programe falas ose duke klikuar ne website me reputacion te dyshimte. Perpara se ti fshish do sugjeroja te kopjoje files e rendesisshme qe ke ne kompjuter diku tjeter. Mund te ndodhe qe pas fshirjes kompjuteri te kete probleme serioze. Do sugjeroja nje riformatim. Celsin/kodin per windows duhet ta kesh te shkruar diku jashte kompjuterit (zakonisht ne formen e nje letre ngjitese).

----------


## freeopen

> Cfare eshte win32?
> Me eshte mbushur kompjuteri me kte gjene Win32 Rootkit-gen dhe Win32 indspark -A ..Me eshte ngadalesuar kompjuteri dhe ka filluar te beje zhurme...Kush di ndonje gje per kete te me thote ndonje llaf cte bej?..E scanovame antivirus a duhet ti fshij keto gjerat e infektuara apo cte bej me to...??.


1-Shkarko Malwarebytes Anti-Rootkit dhe instaloje.Me pas kliko te butoni ''update'',mbas axhornimit kliko te butoni ''scan'' dhe lere te perfundoje skanimin,ne perfundim kliko te butoni ''cleanup'' dhe kur te te kerkoje bej ''restart'' te kompiuterit. Perserite dhe nje here tjeter kete procedure.

2-Shkarko RogueKiller instaloje dhe kliko te butoni ''scan'' ne te djathte lart.ne perfundim te scanimit kliko te butoni ''Delete''.
Kliko te butoni ''Fix Hosts'' dhe lere te perfundoje.
Kliko te butoni ''Fix DNS'' dhe lere po ashtu te perfundoje.

3-Shkarko HitmanPro dhe instaloje (mos e aktivizo licensen) Skano kompiuterin me HitmanP dhe ne fund nese gjen ndonje infeksion aktivizo licensen 30-ditore dhe me pas bej pastrimin e infeksioneve te gjetura.Ki kujdes se HitmanPro mund te njohe si virus RogueKiller,eshte ''falso pozitivo''

----------

